# CA In The Fridge?



## Spec Grade (Apr 17, 2010)

A long time ago, my Dad told me to keep CA glue in the fridge.  It's supposed to make it last longer.
Has anyone heard of this?


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 17, 2010)

Don't open our fruit drawer--(currently about 35 2 oz bottles, thin, med and thick)


----------



## Spec Grade (Apr 17, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Don't open our fruit drawer--(currently about 35 2 oz bottles, thin, med and thick)


 Meaning what, exactly?


----------



## Lenny (Apr 17, 2010)

Spec Grade said:


> A long time ago, my Dad told me to keep CA glue in the fridge. It's supposed to make it last longer.
> Has anyone heard of this?


 

I honestly don't know HOW it would make your fridge last longer ... but I guess it wouldn't hurt anything either!  :biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 17, 2010)

Sorry, the fruit drawer is the bottom one of the fridge.

Plainly speaking, I have stored CA in the fridge for several years, since I started buying larger quantities.

Also, had this confirmed by a manufacturer of CA some years ago, speaking with their customer service guy (small company, he was also a chemist).


----------



## Toni (Apr 17, 2010)

I was told batteries in the fridge make it last longer


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Apr 17, 2010)

I keep food in mine.


----------



## Monty (Apr 17, 2010)

Just let it warm up to room temp before you open it (the CA, not the fridge). If you open thye CA while it's still cold, moisture from the air can condense inside the bottle causing it to start polymerize  and shorten the shelf life.


----------



## Mark (Apr 17, 2010)

If I'm using it on a daily basis, I leave it in the shop. If I know I won't be back at it for a week or so, I put the CA in the refrigerator. I was told that it will help it last longer, too.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Apr 17, 2010)

I keep the bodies in mine...........


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 17, 2010)

I do not think open bottles of CA is a good idea in the fridge. Will leave that to the experts but I would not do it.


----------



## witz1976 (Apr 17, 2010)

I keep beer in my fridge...but I may find some room for CA too now


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 17, 2010)

Toni said:


> I was told batteries in the fridge make it last longer


 
Now that's just silly . How are batteries going to help make the CA last longer ?  :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## rdunn12 (Apr 18, 2010)

witz1976 said:


> I keep beer in my fridge...but I may find some room for CA too now


 
 Me too! :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Apr 18, 2010)

Note to self: make room for beer...and batteries.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 18, 2010)

Mark said:


> Note to self: make room for beer...and batteries.


 

Another note to self:  Don't ask these clowns a serious question! :biggrin:


----------



## kenlicciardello (Apr 18, 2010)

I haven't kept ca in the fridge so I don't know how it reacts to cold.  I have had 2 bottles split open during the summer.  They were on the shelf in the garage on a hot day.


----------



## Mark (Apr 18, 2010)

Seriously, 
I don't put it in the freezer. I have it sitting in an area called a chiller. I suppose it's meant for vegetables and such. 

Maybe I will look for one of those small "Dorm" frig's. Then I'd have room for the extra's too.


----------



## robutacion (Apr 18, 2010)

That is very interesting...!!!
Wasn't that long ago I ready a very detailed thread about this same issue, I thing that was in "Paradise forum".  It become undoubtedly clear (on that thread) that all "our" (yes, I put my share of stuff in the fridge for that same purpose...!) perceptions about the fridge as a self life extender for many things including CA, was totally wrong!  It was determined by information some seem to gather from those that know a bit more about these issues than us, there is "the experts" that, putting CA in the fridge does the opposite than what we believe, as also with CA, putting the lid on the opened bottle/container, doesn't make any difference, CA will not dry faster without the lid...!!!
Yeah, I know... its sounds all very sass...! but any of you guys want to confirm buy doing a search on their site (I'm not allowed to...!), please do!

I have used the fridge countless times to attempt keeping certain products to dry, particularly the large tubes of silicone/silastic use once every so ofter and found totally rubberized after a few months sitting in the shed even if with a cap on it, many times I put the spray gun still half full of paint in the fridge for a day or two (commonly overnight) until I'm ready to finish the job or give that last coat.  All sorts of paints with tray, roller, brush(s) in it (overnight) or in hot summer days in between coats, etc, etc...! I have and I never had CA in the fridge, don't know why but maybe is because the small tubes I normally use are used too often to bother.  All my unopened bottles are stored in the shed also...!:biggrin:

The correct answer...! I don't have one, certain times the fridge seems to work some other times it didn't so, bugger if I know...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Mac (Apr 18, 2010)

I keep mine in the fridge. in the door at eye level. My other half did't even know it ,and went and bought some at a big box store. I helped her unload the car and asked why did't you use some of my CA she said what CA???


----------



## dankc908 (Apr 18, 2010)

Toni said:


> I was told batteries in the fridge make it last longer



Could be - but the refrigerator in our house requires 110 v. AC power so the batteries won't cut it!  :biggrin:


----------



## JerrySambrook (Apr 18, 2010)

dankc908 said:


> Could be - but the refrigerator in our house requires 110 v. AC power so the batteries won't cut it!  :biggrin:



If you hook enough batteries together and keep rotating the leads, you should have enough?:redface:


----------



## Robert A. (Apr 18, 2010)

Nothing in mine but cold air and a lonesom light bulb right now.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 18, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Now that's just silly . How are batteries going to help make the CA last longer ? :tongue::biggrin:


 
new cordless CA :biggrin:


----------



## Rick_G (Apr 18, 2010)

From Palm Lab Adhesives website  

http://www.palmlabsadhesives.com/shelflife.htm

	When products are maintained in cool, dry location such as a  refrigerator at a temperature of about 55°F prior to opening the Shelf  Life will be extended to a minimum of 15 months.  	Our recommendation is that if the product is to be used within six  months of the production date, it is not necessary to refrigerate.  Keep  in mind that cyanoacrylates are a moisture sensitive product, and  placing in cool and then hot Temperature will create condensation.  	When Cyanoacrylates are not refrigerated, the shelf life will be  reduced to approximately a one-year period. 	After removing the products from the refrigerator it is best to let  them sit until they reach room temperature.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 18, 2010)

All this is very interesting... but I'm both too lazy and too forgetful to take my CA from the shop to the house.... I just leave mine in the shop and really haven't noticed any reduction in shelf life... since Monty ships so quickly and his prices are low enough, I now just buy on an as needed basis... I get what I think I'll use in given period of time and when that's gone, buy again.... I had several large bottles that sat from summer to over the winter in my unheated and uncooled shop that lasted until I had used most of it... I think I did lose about a 1/4 of a bottle of thin CA, but that's about all.


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 18, 2010)

This thread has prompted me to go lok in my fridge.  By golly I found a new bottle of thin CA that I bought 3 years ago.  IT is still thin as ever, do you suppose it is any good or should I just toss it.


----------



## tbroye (Apr 18, 2010)

Beer, Pepsi,  Champagne Night Crawlers, and CA glue Misc. Batteries.  That what is in mine.  Come to think of it, the fridge might be a Hazardous Material storage unit.


----------



## Monty (Apr 18, 2010)

hunter-27 said:


> This thread has prompted me to go lok in my fridge.  By golly I found a new bottle of thin CA that I bought 3 years ago.  IT is still thin as ever, do you suppose it is any good or should I just toss it.


It should still be good. If you want to test it, put a drop on your finger and see if your finger sticks to your thumb.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Oldwagon (Apr 20, 2010)

Have never tried Champagne night crawlers.Are they good?


----------



## wolftat (Apr 20, 2010)

Monty said:


> It should still be good. If you want to test it, put a drop on your finger and see if your finger sticks to your thumb.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 That's just wrong, you have to lick it to see if it's still good.:biggrin:


----------



## mbroberg (Apr 20, 2010)

At the recent MPG there was a discussion about CA.  The consensus there was keep unopened CA in the fridge.  Once it is opened keep it uncapped in the shop.  Does anyone here store their open CA uncapped?


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 20, 2010)

Mike I don't put the cap on the CA that I am using. I have a bottle of med. and one thin open in my basement shop.


----------



## programmergeek (Apr 21, 2010)

I was told to store it in the freezer so that is what I do when not in use.  I have no idear if this helps.  SOunds like I have been wasting freezer room.


----------



## Chief Hill (Apr 21, 2010)

Seeing as I have a beer fridge in my shop I also make room for CA in the warm months.


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 22, 2010)

Why not cap it?  I cap all of my CA and it doesn't seem to affect it's life.  I use it before anything happens to it.  Only CA I have lost came from spraying accelerator across the top of the bottle and there you have it-one hardened bottle of CA-surpise!  lol


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 22, 2010)

Note to self...don't drink any "beer" out of the pointy top plastic bottles in some member's fridges!

Seriously, I keep my bulk CA in a chest freezer in my shop.  Have never had a problem and it lasts as long as I need it to.  I use it up before it has time to go bad and I buy 16 oz. bottles and refill the little bottles.


----------



## themartaman (Apr 22, 2010)

I have been using the original CA for over 30 years and keep in fridge. It does make it usable over a longer period of time. And yes let it warm up to room temp before oening. Zap by Pacer is the original CA.


----------



## bpgoldo (Apr 29, 2010)

*CA in the fridge*

Guys,
      CA kicks over when exposed to moisture in the air. The fridge works because the air is dry in the box. Keep CA in a dry air environment and it will not go solid on ya. Another little known fact. If you have the time.....CA will dissolve in water. Found that out after starting to use it as my adhesive on 60" square steel silk screen frames. Washed with water......oooooh that was costly.


----------

